# -



## jw (Sep 16, 2007)

-


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 16, 2007)

I've got one:



> It's helpful to read other people's perspectives on something because we might be missing or way off on our own interpretation.
> 
> - Rich quoting Sir Hicks


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 16, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I've got one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow - how poignant! How fitting!


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 16, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > I've got one:
> ...



Yes, almost brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 16, 2007)

Rev. Bruce Buchanan used to have a Burns' quote,

"Oh God giftee give us, to see ourselves as others see us"


----------



## py3ak (Sep 17, 2007)

From John Dryden's Religio Laici_
In doubtful questions 'tis the safest way
To learn what unsuspected Antients say:
For 'tis not likely we shou'd higher Soar
In search of Heav'n, than all the Church before_


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 17, 2007)

Prov 15:22 Without counsel plans fail,
but with many advisers they succeed.

Prov 11:14 Where there is no guidance, a people falls,
but in an abundance of counselors there is safety.

"All violation of established practice implies in its own nature a rejection of the common opinion, a defiance of common censure, and an appeal from general laws to private judgment: he, therefore, who differs form others without apparent advantage, ought not to be angry if his arrogance is punished with ridicule; if those whose example he superciliously overlooks, point him out to derision, and hoot him back again into the common road."
Samuel Johnson: Adventurer #131 (February 5, 1754)


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Sep 17, 2007)

Not sure what you are after ...

"In essentials, unity; in non-essentials, liberty; and in all things, charity." (Augustine)
"I beseech you, in the bowels of Christ, think it possible you may be mistaken" (O Cromwell)


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 17, 2007)

sirhicks said:


> I need a fitting and poignant quote (that is works citable) which relates to how it's helpful to read other people's perspectives on something because we might be missing or way off on our own interpretation.
> 
> Any ideas?




"As the apostle says to Timothy, so also he says to every-one, 'Give yourself to reading.' ... He who will not use the thoughts of other men's brains proves that he has no brains of his own... You need to read. Renounce as much as you will all light literature, but study as much as possible sound theological works, especially the Puritanic writers, and expositions of the Bible... the best way for you to spend your leisure is to be either reading or praying."

- Charles Spurgeon


----------

